

Turkey's Twitter ban has been overturned - drsintoma
http://www.engadget.com/2014/03/26/turkey-court-refuses-to-uphold-erdogan-twitter-ban/

======
kertof
How about the Google DNS ban? I think that ban has way more impact on net
neutrality. Banning a website, even though it's blatantly bad, is common
practice in a lot of countries. Blocking a DNS is basically forcing people to
use specific 'approved' services.

~~~
mertdumenci
The Google DNS ban was lifted in 3 hours.

------
onuras
They are just trying to fabricate another reason. I don't think twitter ban
will be lifted before local elections.

And according to twitter policy announcement [1], Turkish government asked
Twitter to provide some credential information about some Turkish users.
Nobody is talking about this in Turkey and government officials still
defending their decision about their fabricated reason: impersonation and porn
in twitter. It's already against Twitter's TOS, and I don't think it's true.

1:
[https://twitter.com/policy/status/448108964480569344](https://twitter.com/policy/status/448108964480569344)

------
egeozcan
Well, it took them a few hours to block the site after they found an excuse.
Let's see how long it takes them to restore access after this decision. It's
been 7 hours and counting.

------
BugBrother
As a hard line atheist:

After the bloody history with kings who argued their position "came from God"
and now islamist politicians in Turkey/Egypt, how about humanity get the
message that "Being on a mission from God" is not necessarily a good thing
outside of "Blues Brothers"?

Sorry for going OT, I am probably as fanatic on this subject as Erdogan
himself. :-)

Edit: English grammar.

~~~
nate_meurer
I'm a christian, and I'll take your statement a step further. Any ruler who
publicly claims the support of "god" to justify their actions has given up the
right to claim the support of the people. _Especially_ if those actions serve
to increase that ruler's power.

~~~
BugBrother
Agreed. My formulation also included people that "know" what god's will is.

------
coreymgilmore
Maybe they released the old saying, "If there's a will, there's a way."

People were going to bypass the blocks one way or another. Good to see the
Turks are "restoring" this...whatever that means and however long it takes.

------
ayi
Twitter blocked in just a few hours but not restored since morning. (it's
15:00 in Turkey)

------
hcho
It's reported that Twitter themselves are censoring some accounts for Turkish
IPs.

~~~
ctekin
Indeed :
[https://twitter.com/RayMalifalitiko/status/44882213645584793...](https://twitter.com/RayMalifalitiko/status/448822136455847936/photo/1/large)

~~~
yread
nice: "@oyyokhirsiza's account has been withheld in: Turkey". It's not
censorship, it's just withholding

